# OTBS fail



## pops6927 (Nov 23, 2013)

A fella trying to achieve that fine state of 'thin-blue' but not succeeding.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















notthinblue.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Nov 23, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Nov 23, 2013)

Not the best BBQ setup I have ever seen 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 23, 2013)

You know you're 180* out when the bucket brigade shows up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2013)

Good one Pops!!

LOL----Some seem to think that's just the right amount of smoke.

Bear


----------



## disco (Nov 23, 2013)

How do you guys know it is not just a really big smoke?

Disco


----------



## dougmays (Nov 24, 2013)

that's one heck of a smoke house!!


----------



## venture (Nov 24, 2013)

How?

How did you get the pic of my first time with my ECB?

View media item 145260
Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks like my old neighbors house on his one and only attempt to deep fry a turkey!


----------



## piaconis (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm not really sure that fits the flavor profile.  I find the polyvinylchloride notes to be a bit too assertive.


----------



## humdinger (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh that's just the intial burst of smoke caused when you first load the chip pan......once the temp stabilizes, the TBS will be trickling out of there nicely..... ;-)


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 26, 2013)

".... just a sec I got to flip these burgers!"













100701-bbqfire-vlrg-10a.grid-4x2.jpg



__ jirodriguez
__ Nov 26, 2013


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 26, 2013)

Over achiever?


----------



## gone4nc (Nov 26, 2013)

When I make charcoal,  I try not to make the whole house into charcoal.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks remarkedly like the last time little brother and I BBQd a turkey on his deck.  We did manage to save the deck.    Lol

Gary


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 1, 2018)

pops6927 said:


> A fella trying to achieve that fine state of 'thin-blue' but not succeeding.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome!  Reminds me of my good friend after he bought his first smoker!


----------



## AudryeGlosser (Jun 26, 2022)

How much smoke!


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Jun 26, 2022)

AudryeGlosser said:


> How much smoke!


All of it.


----------

